# Need clamps for my Paulk Workbench



## pmaru77 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm making the Paulk Bench that has 3/4" holes in it for clamping material. Festool makes clamps that fit thru 3/4 holes but are 40 bucks for 2 of them. Seems like it would take a rudementary clamp to do the job, not a pricey one. So the ? is do I have any options for clamping thru a 3/4 hole? or should I just bit the bullet and get the Festools.
?


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

I've got a pair from Grizzly for my tracksaw. Only pic I've got, but maybe you can see them in the middle there.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

How thick is your top? Holdfasts might do well for you.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

bladeburner said:


> I've got a pair from Grizzly for my tracksaw. Only pic I've got, but maybe you can see them in the middle there.


Me too.

They are part of the track saw accessory pkg.


----------



## pmaru77 (Apr 14, 2009)

Gilgaron said:


> How thick is your top? Holdfasts might do well for you.


Top is just ober 1/2" so maybe .570". Looks like Grizzly only sells them with that track saw. I cannot find it on their website. anyways thay probably would be the same price after looking at their prices for the other stuff. There is a Rockler 1 mile from my house, and I may as well help them out by spending some money.
It just seems like money not well spent. I can go to HFreight and get a cutoff saw for that kinda cash. I bought some large c-clamps at HFreight last week for $3 for a 6" and $4 for an 8". Maybe some hefty grinding would make them work. But I don't do that kind of labor....union rules.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Did you check my Grizzly link? the clamps are part of the accessory pkg. That is what I bought.


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

Amazon.com $34.02


----------



## Lynden (Apr 21, 2008)

You could cut some elongated holes in your workbench so that small bar clamps could be used. These holes could be small, sized for the clamp that is used.

http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/094/extras/drill-press-table-and-fence-system/

http://woodgears.ca/reader/walters/drillpress_table.html

http://kregjig.ning.com/photo/kreg-assemble-table?context=latest


----------



## pmaru77 (Apr 14, 2009)

Grizzlys look good to me. Also maybe some of theose Dewalts/ Thankxz\

Those Dewalts work for sure?


----------

